# Great breeder of minis southeast please



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

How about Richard Bohannon in Tennessee?

aery main page

You can ask Schnauzerpoodle about him. Her silver - Nickel came from there and he told me that his pet puppies are often big.

You can contact any number of breeders and then decide who you want to work with depending on how you get along with each one.


----------



## fifinoir (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I will check him out.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

PRA was a terrible problem in toy and mini lines before the DNA test but is pretty much a thing of the past. Run, don't walk, away from any breeder who doesn't provide proof of PRA testing. Dogs can be clear by parentage if both of their parents are clear, but the paper trail should be there. But don't be paranoid--all reputable breeders will do this--it's a no brainer. Ask about patella problems and epilepsy in their lines. I wouldn't open the conversation with those questions. I'm more interested in how a breeder responds to problems in her lines than finding absolutely clean lines. 

If you want bigger and don't care about sex, boys will tend to be bigger.


----------



## fifinoir (Sep 19, 2010)

Good points all. Thanks. I don't suppose you know any good mini breeders? Anywhere on the east coast is fine.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are some I have bookmarked


Home - located in Florida
http://sunrazepoodles.com/ - also in Florida
aery main page

These are all breeders who have gorgeous dogs, but I don't think they have any whites.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I second the recommendations of Sunraze and Kiyara. Ellen (Sunraze) doesn't do whites, but may know somebody who does. I have seen a pet Kiyara dog and he was very nice quality and a neat boy. We took him swimming and he did great his first time out. 

Here is a breeder in Connecticut who does have whites with some great performance dogs to her credit:
http://songbirdpoodles.com/

Clarion poodles in California works with a breeder in the MD/VA area who does not have a website (Mary Ellen Fishler/Camelot). You may want to check out the Clarion website and talk to them for a referral:
Who is Clarion Poodles?


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

I got my mini from Aery and just love him! Richard does have whites occasionally but mostly silver, black and blue. Clarion Poodles are beautiful as well.My mini is a little over 14" already at almost 7 months.


----------



## fifinoir (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks. I have seen glowing reviews of Clarion poodles. I like the feel of the Songbird site. Thanks ..great leads. I sure appreciate the help.


----------



## fifinoir (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks. Is your 14 " pup a boy or girl?


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

He is a boy. I think he may grow a little more.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini is from Clarion. They are amazing and I feel very lucky to have such a wonderful mini from this breeder. They do blacks and whites mostly.


----------



## fifinoir (Sep 19, 2010)

I have heard nothing but great things about Clarion and Katherine. Thanks.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

There is a breeder in the Atlanta area:
eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home 
I don't know if she does white but she may know someone that does. She also does some agility. I've seen her at some agility trials and her poodles have great personalities.


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

fifinoir said:


> Hey y'all
> First of all , Thanks to all for helping me out the last few days, giving great advice. What a great thing this forum.
> 
> I would like to start the process finding my new baby. I decided on a mini.
> ...



I'm also in Georgia. I have my heart set on a deep red, but I keep admiring the blues and silvers!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Angie said:


> There is a breeder in the Atlanta area:
> eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home
> I don't know if she does white but she may know someone that does. She also does some agility. I've seen her at some agility trials and her poodles have great personalities.


I emailed this breeder last year, and she was so friendly and helpful. As far as I know, she is doing blacks, may get an occasional brown. She was doing apricots, (I contacted her about one) but told me she was going to concentrate on blacks in the future.


----------

